# Celibidache on the piano



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

I sometimes crave for Celibidache. His Tod Und Verklarung is umatched and out of this world. His Bruckner needs no introduction.
What is usually captivating about his conduction is the slow yet still dynamic ultra nuanced interpretation that shines light on every detail of the score.
I think Pogorelich has done somewhat that, sometimes, on the piano, but not as often and not as successfully.
One of my all time best pianism is this album:









Nobody has ever played these pieces with such celebidachism.

Feel free to recommend your own celebidachism.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I also love a lot of what Celibidache did in Munich but have learned not to speak much of it here. For quite a few members, he seems to bring out their inner Hurwitz. I try to think of something that fits what you are looking for.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Enthusiast said:


> I also love a lot of what Celibidache did in Munich but have learned not to speak much of it here. For quite a few members, he seems to bring out their inner Hurwitz. I try to think of something that fits what you are looking for.


Although I know very well Celibidache’s Tod and the Bruckner symphonies I just discovered a few days ago his version of Schumann’s 3rd, and I was not disappointed ! I was not aware that he was controversial in here.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ I really like his Munich recordings of the last three Tchaikovsky symphonies (and the Nutcracker Suite) - all are among my favourites for those works - and enjoy his Brahms symphonies. His Schumann symphonies are not bad but a bit heavy for me. A couple of his Beethoven symphonies are good but some are less good IMO and all have a smoothness that doesn't entirely suit Beethoven, I think. The Bruckner symphonies are wonderful.

Yes, the majority here don't like Celibidache's Munich recordings at all and some seem to feel quite angry about them and anyone who feels differently to them.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Enthusiast said:


> ^ I really like his Munich recordings of the last three Tchaikovsky symphonies (and the Nutcracker Suite) - all are among my favourites for those works - and enjoy his Brahms symphonies. His Schumann symphonies are not bad but a bit heavy for me. A couple of his Beethoven symphonies are good but some are less good IMO and all have a smoothness that doesn't entirely suit Beethoven, I think. The Bruckner symphonies are wonderful.
> 
> Yes, the majority here don't like Celibidache's Munich recordings at all and some seem to feel quite angry about them and anyone who feels differently to them.


I’m very tempted to buy the big box set of the Munich recordings even though some of the CDs would be redundant (namely Bruckner).
I was curious about Beethoven and had high expectations but like you I was surprisingly disappointed. Indeed I found his Beethoven lacking in intensity and depth. 
You’re making me very curious about Tchaikovsky and Brahms now.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Bernamej said:


> I’m very tempted to buy the big box set of the Munich recordings even though some of the CDs would be redundant (namely Bruckner).
> I was curious about Beethoven and had high expectations but like you I was surprisingly disappointed. Indeed I found his Beethoven lacking in intensity and depth.
> You’re making me very curious about Tchaikovsky and Brahms now.


The stuff in that big box used to be available in a number of separate boxes. If you can find those (used, possibly) you might be able to avoid duplicating the Bruckner but I think (I may be wrong) you would still have to get the Beethovens (a couple of them are pretty good) to get the Brahms and Schumann. The Russian and French box has some good stuff in it. Certainly, I would try to find a way to get his Tchaikovsky. The choral box has some good stuff in it but may be missable. Of course, it may be cheaper to just buy the big box and sell your Bruckner set on eBay.

By the by I feel that the way this thread has panned out it should be moved to the main thread. We haven't discussed chamber music at all!


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Enthusiast said:


> The stuff in that big box used to be available in a number of separate boxes. If you can find those (used, possibly) you might be able to avoid duplicating the Bruckner but I think (I may be wrong) you would still have to get the Beethovens (a couple of them are pretty good) to get the Brahms and Schumann. The Russian and French box has some good stuff in it. Certainly, I would try to find a way to get his Tchaikovsky. The choral box has some good stuff in it but may be missable. Of course, it may be cheaper to just buy the big box and sell your Bruckner set on eBay.
> 
> By the by I feel that the way this thread has panned out it should be moved to the main thread. We haven't discussed chamber music at all!


Ahaah yes thanks !
But the point of the thread was more about solo piano played with the same spirit of very slow yet ultra nuanced and dynamic, as my example in the OP.


----------

